# Self Centering, Multi-Diameter Boring Bar Holder



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

Warning- This is about to be the laziest project idea post, as I didn't make this one!  Ha hah.  

I acquired this boring bar holder with my recent lathe purchase.  It is such a cool idea, new to ME at least, I wanted to share it here.  It looks pretty easy to make at home.








.
.
.


As you can see, the two "V"s bring any size bar right up to center.  All you have to to is turn it so the tool tip is centered.  And you can automate this as well by marking them, but that is for another thread.

It consists of a main post, which also allows the boring bar to pass through, therefore determining the capacity:




.
.
.

The pin in the top next to the mount bolt is important to keep the body of the holder aligned with the Main post.  That pin fits into the body next to the main bolt:









.
.
.
This part might need multiple parts (3?) to be assembled is the V-clamp, since it would waste a lot of metal to cut metal away- unless you can cast:





... One way to make this tool sort of "indexable" would be to make this U part with FLATs at the clamping end instead of the small "V"s.  
Then clamp the boring bars you want to use in place, blue the two flats on the clamp, and then mill flat areas on the boring bars at the corresponding marks.  Does that make sense? 

.
.
I wish I could read the tag, but it is warn off- I am trying to analyze this pic in Photoshop to help determine the original manufacturer:






All I can make out is a "CLA..." on the top left.
I will be happy to take any measurements or answer any questions if there is any interest!


Bernie


----------



## OldMachinist (May 19, 2013)

It looks like the tag is painted over. Some purple power degreaser undiluted will lift the paint. My guess is it will say Clausing.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> It looks like the tag is painted over. Some purple power degreaser undiluted will lift the paint. My guess is it will say Clausing.




It looks like paint, but it is actually all warn away.  I am currently playing in photoshop with a close up, and changing contrast etc to see what turns up.  I wish I had infra red lights and an unfiltered camera!


----------



## pdentrem (May 19, 2013)

Might try lighting from the side, oblique lighting can show lots of info. Could also use red light and/or filter, not as good as IR or UV that can also bring out hidden details. I have an IR modded DSLR for Astro photography but I have not attempted something like this as of yet.
Pierre


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

pdentrem said:


> Might try lighting from the side, oblique lighting can show lots of info. Could also use red light and/or filter, not as good as IR or UV that can also bring out hidden details. I have an IR modded DSLR for Astro photography but I have not attempted something like this as of yet.
> Pierre



Wow Pierre!  Great idea..  Being a commercial photographer, I sometimes forget to go way back to the very basics of my learning...  I could even try blacklight!  

Yes...


Bernie


----------



## pdentrem (May 19, 2013)

My parents used to document old tombstones in the local cemeteries. By either using a strong flashlight near dusk or wait for the sun to move into an oblique position, they could read the eroded craving on the stones. Otherwise they looked like there was basically nothing left to find.
Pierre


----------



## 7HC (May 20, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> All I can make out is a "CLA..." on the top left.
> I will be happy to take any measurements or answer any questions if there is any interest!
> 
> 
> Bernie



Looks like GLA... to me, so possibly Glacern?  M


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 20, 2013)

7HC said:


> Looks like GLA... to me, so possibly Glacern?  M



Thanks M!

I'll try that!! 


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 16, 2013)

Mystery Solved!!!!

We were close- it. Is a GLOBE Boring bar holder.  Mine just has an older plate.  They made a milling attachment that is on Tony Griffith's Lathes.co site too..

Here are pics I found on Ebay:

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 18, 2013)

So now I found the original, NOS, Globe Manufacturing boring bar set!  Wee HOOOO!  Just over $25!  Less than a new set!   8) 





Bernie


----------



## Tamper84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Man where do you guys find all of this cool stuff!!!!!!

Chris


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Chris

I just keep one eye on Ebay and Craiglist..  A few minutes every day or two.  Plus, some creative ebay searches that email you when something show's up!


Bernie


----------

